# Making Vanilla Oil w/ Vanilla Beans



## jblaney (Mar 11, 2013)

I'm going to attempt to make vanilla perfume oil.   I would like to use it as an ingredient in lotion and if I can make it strong enough, as a perfume base.  I love vanilla and all the fragrance oils I've tried are a huge disappointment. 

I've read some different recipes on line and would like to know if anyone can point me in the right direction.   I have 8 oz. of Madagascar Bourbon Vanilla Beans.   They have awesome beans here: http://www.beanilla.com/

I'm also thinking of getting perfumer's alcohol instead of the vodka since I read it makes the fragrance last longer.   Also, there are products you can add to make the fragrance stick longer, but I don't know if I need those.  I have never done this before, so anyone's experience would be greatly appreciated.   I don't want to waste my time making nice smelling oil if the scent will be gone in a month or two.  

Below is some info I've found:

This one says to soak the beans in vodka and then top with oil to distill it.
http://naturalmommie.com/2010/12/how-to-make-vanilla-perfume-diy/

This one also says to soak the beans in vodka or Everclear, which I can't get in California.  But this one says to pour the oil over the bits and pieces of soaked bean pod after draining off the vodka.
http://www.fromnaturewithlove.com/recipe/recipe.asp?recipe_id=394

This one says to just soak the beans in oil only.
http://www.mountainroseherbs.com/newsletter/10/may/vanilla.php

This one uses water to distill the scent.
http://www.howtodothings.com/fashion-personal-care/how-to-make-a-perfume-with-real-vanilla-beans


----------

